# Hey Hotdog Boy....



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Oh boy......:moviecorn


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Hot dogs and Goobers.. all we need now is some of Sarge's brewski to wash em down with... :darkbeer: :tongue: :hungry:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> Hot dogs and Goobers.. all we need now is some of Sarge's brewski to wash em down with... :darkbeer: :tongue: :hungry:


You ain't off the hook yet there Glue Boy


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

:nyah:


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> Hot dogs and Goobers.. all we need now is some of Sarge's brewski to wash em down with... :darkbeer: :tongue: :hungry:


Drop the Goobers Sticky. Chocolate and beer?  Not a good combo.

Now...hot dogs and beer? :thumbs_up That's a *MUST* for any archer. :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

BOWGOD said:


> :nyah:


Hey Sticky.....

Let me know when you are ready to laugh:wink:

It may be LT time...and that doesn't stand for LaDanian Tomlinson or Lawernce Taylor........


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> You ain't off the hook yet there Glue Boy


 You ain't got nothin to worry about.. well, perhaps by states.. but this weekend all are safe.. I'm learnin backtension.. I'd suggest keeping clear downrange of our targets when I'm at the line... :chortle: :wink:


mdbowhunter said:


> Drop the Goobers Sticky. Chocolate and beer?  Not a good combo.
> 
> Now...hot dogs and beer? :thumbs_up That's a *MUST* for any archer. :wink:


Aw come on Jerry.. beer and chocolate were made for each other..  :wink:


Brown Hornet said:


> Hey Sticky.....
> 
> Let me know when you are ready to laugh:wink:
> 
> It may be LT time...and that doesn't stand for LaDanian Tomlinson or Lawernce Taylor........


Always ready man... :thumb: :zip: :chortle:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Hey Sticky.....
> 
> Let me know when you are ready to laugh:wink:
> 
> It may be LT time...and that doesn't stand for LaDanian Tomlinson or Lawernce Taylor........


am i supposed to be skeered or something????
might as well get your hits in now because come the 23 the gloves come off. :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

BOWGOD said:


> am i supposed to be skeered or something????
> might as well get your hits in now because come the 23 the gloves come off. :wink:


You may want to just imagine that I typed that:wink: 

Don't wait till the 23rd......take him off.....but leave the headgear on....you are slow enough as it is.:doh:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

*That's just low hornet*

you think your funny don't you? 
ask yourself this: who is this part of the scherade really hurting? sure i can't play on archerytalk today guess i'll have to fill my time with extra practice:wink:

enjoy your little buttons while you can because there are no buttons to push at AAA:wink:


LOL


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I don't think....I know

You are sitting at home anyway.....so like it makes a difference anyway.....

If you need extra practice to beat someone that shoots 3-6 times a month then you are REALLY in trouble.:embara:

and again.....I don't need buttons to push to drag you around the woods.....and there are buttons that can be pushed there also.

The Cubs do need a chaperon


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

mdbowhunter said:


> Drop the Goobers Sticky. Chocolate and beer?  Not a good combo.
> 
> Now...hot dogs and beer? :thumbs_up That's a *MUST* for any archer. :wink:


Chocolate and budweiser are adefinate no-no...but so is Bud...

Chocolate with the right ESB, porter, or Stout is a pretty good combination...

I've even put chocolate into one of my recipes...it was pretty good, but not what I like in a beer so I've never gone back to that recipe...


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

psargeant said:


> Chocolate and budweiser are adefinate no-no...but so is Bud...
> 
> Chocolate with the right ESB, porter, or Stout is a pretty good combination...
> 
> I've even put chocolate into one of my recipes...it was pretty good, but not what I like in a beer so I've never gone back to that recipe...


anything and BUDWEISER is a :nono:

If you are gonna drink that you might as well save money and drink 40s:embara:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> The Cubs do need a chaperon


 Since when do you qualify as a cub...I thought the limit was based on age not on height...:nyah:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

psargeant said:


> Since when do you qualify as a cub...I thought the limit was based on age not on height...:nyah:


Good lord you need to start hanging around with funnier people.....:embara:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> I don't think....I know
> 
> You are sitting at home anyway.....so like it makes a difference anyway.....
> 
> ...




ok i'll admit that was funny as hell. 
uncalled for, but still funny.

the extra practice threat must have scared you though i notice the ban has been lifted already.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

BOWGOD said:


> ok i'll admit that was funny as hell.
> uncalled for, but still funny.
> 
> the extra practice threat must have scared you though i notice the ban has been lifted already.


It wasn't ment to be that kind of ban...that is why I lifted it.....:wink:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> It wasn't ment to be that kind of ban...that is why I lifted it.....:wink:




ok,
your safe anyway it's too damn hot to practice lol. i can't afford to loose anymore weight.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

BOWGOD said:


> ok,
> your safe anyway it's too damn hot to practice lol. i can't afford to loose anymore weight.


 :thumb:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

IGluIt4U said:


> :thumb:


I'm actually just going to practice the other part of my game today (sitting on my arse smoking cigarettes:wink


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

BOWGOD said:


> I'm actually just going to practice the other part of my game today (sitting on my arse smoking cigarettes:wink


I heard tell you have that part down pretty well... :lol: :cheers:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

IGluIt4U said:


> I heard tell you have that part down pretty well... :lol: :cheers:



i certainly do.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> I heard tell you have that part down pretty well... :lol: :cheers:


Like you can talk Mr. Swisher Sweet....

If you two shoot together someone would think there is a steam engine in the group infront of them


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Like you can talk Mr. Swisher Sweet....
> 
> If you two shoot together someone would think there is a steam engine in the group infront of them




STICKY takes the smokin thing to all new levels. he is the first person i have ever seen who can shoot with a smoke hangin out of his mouth


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Like you can talk Mr. Swisher Sweet....
> 
> If you two shoot together someone would think there is a steam engine in the group infront of them





BOWGOD said:


> STICKY takes the smokin thing to all new levels. he is the first person i have ever seen who can shoot with a smoke hangin out of his mouth


 Ya ought to get me, BowGod, BlondeStar and PennysDad together.. the archers downwind won't be able to see the target butts...  :zip: :wink:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

IGluIt4U said:


> Ya ought to get me, BowGod, BlondeStar and PennysDad together.. the archers downwind won't be able to see the target butts...  :zip: :wink:


you got that right only problem is we would have to shoot at a club that has no neighbors for miles, because if anyone is close they might call the fire dept. to report a forest fire.

personally i think we all need one of those fancy cig. holders pennysdad has on his quiver:wink:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> anything and BUDWEISER is a :nono:
> 
> If you are gonna drink that you might as well save money and drink 40s:embara:


Your freakin crazy!!!!! It's called the KOB's for a reason!!!


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

X Hunter said:


> Your freakin crazy!!!!! It's called the KOB's for a reason!!!


What's that, "Killer of Bowels" ?


----------



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

hutnicks said:


> what's that, "killer of bowels" ?


:mg::mg:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Hutnicks said:


> What's that, "Killer of Bowels" ?


Obviously you lack good taste!!!!:wink:


----------



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

X Hunter said:


> Obviously you lack good taste!!!!:wink:


Or makes more money:wink:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

swerve said:


> Or makes more money:wink:


That could be..... But it sure is a tasty afordable beverage (for those old enough to partake it):zip::wink:


----------



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

X Hunter said:


> That could be..... But it sure is a tasty afordable beverage (for those old enough to partake it):zip::wink:


Don't look at me I'm not the morality police. Always figured if your old enough to die for your country, you should be able to drink a beer while your doing it


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

Once you come of age, I'll expose you to the "finer" adult beverages. Bud is good for sticking up a chickens butt on the grill but not much else........well maybe as a grease remover 



X Hunter said:


> That could be..... But it sure is a tasty afordable beverage (for those old enough to partake it):zip::wink:


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Did someone mention finer adult beverages? I'm in.


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

Provided you believe the assumptions made in my post above you're welcome to enter. 



jarlicker said:


> Did someone mention finer adult beverages? I'm in.


----------



## WrongdayJ (May 22, 2008)

Ron Meadows said:


> . . .Bud is good for sticking up a chickens butt on the grill but not much else........


Disagree. . .

I tried it the other night. . .It isn't really even good for that. :chicken01: ukey:


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

While indulging. We can eat that poor cooked with cheap ass beer chicken


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

OK. I stand corrected.  But it is cheap enough that you can buy some and use the can to store some other beer in then stick that in the same vicinity of said chicken. How's that??? 



WrongdayJ said:


> Disagree. . .
> 
> I tried it the other night. . .It isn't really even good for that. :chicken01: ukey:


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

I concure.


----------



## WrongdayJ (May 22, 2008)

*Now you're talkin'.*



Ron Meadows said:


> . . .OK. I stand corrected.  But it is cheap enough that you can buy some and use the can to store some other beer in then stick that in the same vicinity of said chicken. How's that???. . .


I guess I should also correct my statement. 

Beer can (full of descent beer and perhaps a garlic clove or two) stuffed in chicken and cooked on grill = :thumbs_up

Beer can (full of Bud and tenderly placed on grill by Famous Chef Emeril Lagasse himself) and cooked on Grill = :thumbs_do + ukey: +


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

IGluIt4U said:


> Ya ought to get me, BowGod, BlondeStar and PennysDad together.. the archers downwind won't be able to see the target butts...  :zip: :wink:



Sticky did you forget somebody aka you


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

blondstar said:


> Sticky did you forget somebody aka you



That can't be, there's no _*N*_ in there anywhere:noidea:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

blondstar said:


> Sticky did you forget somebody aka you


I said me.. :noidea: :nod: :lol:

BowGod caught me.. that is the only target I've ever shot in competition with a smoke.. :lol: I thought we were gonna have to wait when we walked up on em, so.. I fired one up.. figured at that point, when we shot through, may as well enjoy it.. :lol: :wink:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

All you guys are too dumb for your own good!!!!

Ron little do you know ive been of age for about the past 5 years!!!!!:wink:

Why would you waste a perfect beer by putting it in a chicken when you could just drink while its cold!!!!!:wink::darkbeer:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

IGluIt4U said:


> I said me.. :noidea: :nod: :lol:
> 
> BowGod caught me.. that is the only target I've ever shot in competition with a smoke.. :lol: I thought we were gonna have to wait when we walked up on em, so.. I fired one up.. figured at that point, when we shot through, may as well enjoy it.. :lol: :wink:


likely excuse


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

*hehehehehe.......*

skeeer'ed and pink......


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I got jokes too....Cheif CantSetupABow.....:wink:

Am I gonna have to pull you under my wing also:doh:


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

.....:boink:...:lol:...:high5:

and.... yes i'm in need of your tutaledge


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> I got jokes too....Cheif CantSetupABow.....:wink:
> 
> Am I gonna have to pull you under my wing also:doh:




as reality sets in the great hornet begins to realize that maybe he has underestimated his nemisis. in his attempts to portray himself as the superior being he once again abuses his powers and lashes out at inocent bystanders.
will this be the end of our hero, or will he get out from behind the keyboard and rise to the occassion? only time will tell, tune in August 25 at a special time to see if our hero escapes from AAA alive or if his arch nemisis will put an end to the hornet's sting forever!!!!!


----------



## 60Xbulldog60X (Mar 12, 2005)

BOWGOD said:


> as reality sets in the great hornet begins to realize that maybe he has underestimated his nemisis. in his attempts to portray himself as the superior being he once again abuses his powers and lashes out at inocent bystanders.
> will this be the end of our hero, or will he get out from behind the keyboard and rise to the occassion? only time will tell, tune in August 25 at a special time to see if our hero escapes from AAA alive or if his arch nemisis will put an end to the hornet's sting forever!!!!!



OUCH, that's going to leave a mark!!!:wink:


----------



## bowaholic77 (Jul 27, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> anything and BUDWEISER is a :nono:
> 
> If you are gonna drink that you might as well save money and drink 40s:embara:


Whats wrong with 40's???:tongue: I remember plenty of friday afternoons when funds were a little low........$5 got me a couple 40's of Hurricane or Blue Bull (either will work). 

And I'm still not above it


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

60Xbulldog60X said:


> OUCH, that's going to leave a mark!!!:wink:


Only if my name was Tim-may....or if I barked.:wink:

That leaves no mark....but the spanking his is going to get is gonna leave one:boxing:

Training with the new "coach" has begun.....

He can think that I am gonna just sit back and hope that he doesn't shoot good.....well that isn't gonna happen.

Now most know that I can sit back....not shoot....show up and hang a 520....Nino, mdbowhunter, VaVince, TCR1 and Sticky will tell you that. But that was the old me.....times have changed my friend....that # has gone up suddenly:nyah:

But I have different things between my crosshairs.:set1_pot:


Nino will tell ya.....he was my sparring partner yesterday for a half on the Mini Hill.... 

This talking 2018 from West Virginia is gonna be in trouble...:set1_punch:

He is gonna be a speed bump on the way to my goal:wink:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Only if my name was Tim-may....or if I barked.:wink:
> 
> That leaves no mark....but the spanking his is going to get is gonna leave one:boxing:
> 
> ...




see now that my friend is archers helping archers. best of luck to you, just be ready for the unexpected.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

BOWGOD said:


> see now that my friend is archers helping archers. best of luck to you, just be ready for the unexpected.


Staw away from my bow


----------



## 60Xbulldog60X (Mar 12, 2005)

Hey Hornet,

You coming to the VFAA next weekend?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Hey Bulldog....

You come to Arlington to get me:doh:


----------



## 60Xbulldog60X (Mar 12, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> Hey Bulldog....
> 
> You come to Arlington to get me:doh:


If I wasn't headed to the beach I would. What's wrong, you don't drive? Vince is coming, don't you think you should be coming along too. I know you can find a ride with someone from around there?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

There is nobody coming....you know that I am the only that shoots in Arlington. I feel like Dado...:wink:


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

BOWGOD said:


> as reality sets in the great hornet begins to realize that maybe he has underestimated his nemisis. in his attempts to portray himself as the superior being he once again abuses his powers and lashes out at inocent bystanders.
> will this be the end of our hero, or will he get out from behind the keyboard and rise to the occassion? only time will tell, tune in August 25 at a special time to see if our hero escapes from AAA alive or if his arch nemisis will put an end to the hornet's sting forever!!!!!


TTT. 
Hey BowGod now that you have whipped Tuscarora into submission, are ya ready for the Hornet?  If ya need more pratice we got MOB this Saturday, 14field 14 hunter. and GPB 28 Field on Sunday... come on out and limber up. 
the suspence is Killing me


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Bees said:


> TTT.
> Hey BowGod now that you have whipped Tuscarora into submission, are ya ready for the Hornet?  If ya need more pratice we got MOB this Saturday, 14field 14 hunter. and GPB 28 Field on Sunday... come on out and limber up.
> the suspence is Killing me


and also SMA on Sun....that course may be more his speed.....:wink:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

i'm shooting somewhere with blondestar, and pennysdad this week end. (to be honest i don't even know where we are going) 

it won't be long now " the rumble in anne rundle " :wink:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

BOWGOD said:


> i'm shooting somewhere with blondestar, and pennysdad this week end. (to be honest i don't even know where we are going)
> 
> it won't be long now " the rumble in anne rundle " :wink:


I think they said they were going to the Shenandoah Valley to shoot. :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

HSPN reporters sent wires across my desk that said someone from WV better hope that the date gets pushed back:zip:

The wire says that the Corn wasn't enjoyed by all.....:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> I think they said they were going to the Shenandoah Valley to shoot. :wink:


Not possible....that shoot was last weekend....VFAA States is this weekend....

Nothing going on in Va this weekend but that.....


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Not possible....that shoot was last weekend....VFAA States is this weekend....
> 
> Nothing going on in Va this weekend but that.....


better check again http://archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=730219:wink:


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

BOWGOD said:


> better check again http://archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=730219:wink:


:doh: I forgot the Va schedule is planned out stupid....they list States....and then a 3D shoot on Sun....and then list this shoot likes it's on a completely different weekend :noidea: 

Not to mention the fact that it SHOULD BE on a different weekend....Heavan forbid you should want the most people possible to attend States:embara: It's not like those clubs are on the opposite side of the state or something.

We won't go back to the State Indoor shoot that was the same weekend as Vegas:embara:

But anyway....I stand corrected:wink::darkbeer:

I guess BG can win ONE.....but don't get used to it;D


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> I guess BG can win ONE.....but don't get used to it;D


if only it were going to be that easy. i have a bad feeling outshooting you is going to be a bit harder than proving you wrong


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

BOWGOD said:


> if only it were going to be that easy. i have a bad feeling outshooting you is going to be a bit harder than proving you wrong


At least you have SOME smarts left.:wink:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> At least you have SOME smarts left.:wink:


I've got all kinds of smart left don't worry about that:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

BOWGOD said:


> I've got all kinds of smart left don't worry about that:wink:



Weelllll..........




They sure do fart a lot :doh:


----------



## 60Xbulldog60X (Mar 12, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> :doh: I forgot the Va schedule is planned out stupid....they list States....and then a 3D shoot on Sun....and then list this shoot likes it's on a completely different weekend :noidea:
> 
> Not to mention the fact that it SHOULD BE on a different weekend....Heavan forbid you should want the most people possible to attend States:embara: It's not like those clubs are on the opposite side of the state or something.
> 
> ...


This is just one of the problems with having two orgs in the same state.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Weelllll..........
> 
> 
> 
> ...




lol. ok that was funny.
as the wife says i'm very smart i just have a bad habit of not thinking things all the way through.

none the less still ain't skeered. i'm coming to get me some:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

BOWGOD said:


> lol. ok that was funny.
> as the wife says i'm very smart i just have a bad habit of not thinking things all the way through.
> 
> none the less still ain't skeered. i'm coming to get me some:wink:


Oh...you mean like your 5,000 post thread:wink:

You really should start running things by her to make sure they make sense


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Oh...you mean like your 5,000 post thread:wink:
> 
> You really should start running things by her to make sure they make sense



now that would just be totally against my character now wouldn't it.
what fun would that be?


----------

